# New pet. WARNING: might be creepy.



## Faine (Jun 11, 2012)

So this little fella has been living in my stone wall for a month or so and I always checked on him every night. My girlfriend thought of a good idea to catch him so I can protect him from the elements and always guarantee him a meal. Well, I had an extra tank laying around so I caught him. He's pretty mellow for the most part but if he ever escaped id probably shit myself.

His name is Lyle and hes about the size of the palm of my hand lol.


Where I found him










Caught him and he put on a little show.























Notice the hello kitty duct tape thanks to my girlfriend cuz I'd be DAMNED if he got out lol. His diet I'm gonna try first is baby crickets from petco. Well See how that goes for now.


----------



## Razzy (Jun 11, 2012)

Worst. Pet. Ever.


----------



## Faine (Jun 11, 2012)

Lmao


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jun 11, 2012)

i bet he loves you. a lot.


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 11, 2012)

Keep that SOB away from my house. My wife HATES spiders. 



Wait...on second thought. Lol


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 11, 2012)

You know..the reason I let my german shepherd in is to eat spiders/kill spiders. I HOPE YOURS IS THE SAME WAY


----------



## MJS (Jun 11, 2012)

He looks cold in there... I'd warm him up with a flame thrower.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 11, 2012)

I also seem to get along well with spiders, right up until I stomp their guts in lol.

Does anyone know if injesting poisonous spiders will hurt anything?
Does the toxin from a blackwidow or brown recluse have to be injected into the bloodstream to cause the necrosis, 
or can eating them whole rot the stomach and start spreading dead flesh?
Just curious, not that I ever would, muuuhahahahahah.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry mate, but the only thing that pet needs is a nice big....


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 11, 2012)

I was cool with the Tarantula. For some reason, this thing... not so much.


----------



## VILARIKA (Jun 11, 2012)

I should have never clicked on this thread...


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jun 11, 2012)

It will find a way to escape. Spiders are clever buggers and they have the power to transform into a fine mist so that mesh wont help. Be afraid. Be very afraid.

The crickets should do the job. Its fascinating and terrifying watching them hunt and feed. Patience personified/ spiderfied.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 11, 2012)

I didn't want to sleep tonight anyways. thanks.


----------



## Aevolve (Jun 11, 2012)

So that's what's South of Riften...


----------



## Cynic (Jun 11, 2012)

I instantly pulled my legs up on my chair and curled into a ball. 

Terrible thread, you should be beaten.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jun 11, 2012)

do some people find this thing cute?


----------



## myrtorp (Jun 11, 2012)

What's with the spider hate here!?
I'd say nice pet, I like spiders. Yesterday I fed some wild spiders. Not sure what they're called, they sit by a flower and wait for flies. I capture a fly for them and carefully hold it towards the spidert and SWOSH! they catch it. 
Facinating creatures. 
If I find a spider indoors i let it out. In some cases I leave it inside, some spiders likes it indoors and they also kill flies, mosqitos and such.


Edit: This also reminds me of a spider catching story! If you dont mind me sharing.
me and my family made a trip to Belize around 10 years ago. I think I was about 11. There was this taxi of sorts called "No Stress Express" which was a rusty old van. While waiting for the No Stress Express I wanted to look for insects. There was a small house just beside the road, you know one of those that stand on "legs" so to speak, there was maybe 50 cm gap under the house. So I crawl under there and found a sheet of scrap metal, which I look under. Bingo! One tarantula and several cockroaches. I yell to my dad to bring me a tupperware container so I could catch it. Meanwhile the No Stress Express approached. My parents told me to hurry up and I got a little stressed, but finally managed to catch the tarantula. 

Im not sure I'd do that again today haha!
We ended up bringing 5 or so tarantulas home and 7-8 scorpions. My dad was a bit sweaty at the air port when our bags were selected for "additional scanning" but luckily they didnt find our new pets 

The scorpions we brought home mated. One day I found alot of baby scorpions all over the laundry room. We did manage to catch them and put them back (and used some duct tape to keep them there)


----------



## morrowcosom (Jun 11, 2012)

I bet it is still a more loving and affectionate pet than most cats. Fuck cats.


----------



## Brill (Jun 11, 2012)

He's sooooo CUTE!!!!! I want to hug him. I had a pet scorpion once, then a drunk friend put alchol on him and he stung himself to death :/


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 11, 2012)

Cynic said:


> I instantly pulled my legs up on my chair and curled into a ball.
> 
> Terrible thread, you should be beaten.





Your thread is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Ayo7e (Jun 11, 2012)

FIREEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 11, 2012)

*jeff hanneman HATES this*


----------



## Nonservium (Jun 11, 2012)

It's the only way..


----------



## broj15 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just from looking at the second to last picture I can tell all he wants to do is cuddle.


----------



## Faine (Jun 11, 2012)

Haha he's the biggest spider I've ever seen. He's about the same size as a deck of cards.


----------



## Mexi (Jun 11, 2012)

I've got a friend who has quite the tarantula collection, bout 20-something now of all varying sizes. clearly he has no intention of getting laid any time soon. I don't necessarily hate them, but I would prefer if they didn't exist (at least around me)


----------



## Guamskyy (Jun 11, 2012)

Spiders are da cooliest.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## myrtorp (Jun 11, 2012)

This thread reminded me of another spider related memory.
My friend had got a tarantula (I think it was about the same time as we had ours) And we, my brother and his, decided to take our bikes to a grassy field to catch some katydids and grasshoppers we could feed the spdier with.

The next day when we visited, we found out the katydids had eaten the spider. I remember seeing its dismembered body, and tha katyids walking around chewing on its legs and stuff. Pretty sad but pretty hilarious at the same time.

Well I hope your new friend likes his new home!


----------



## Ayo7e (Jun 11, 2012)

^


----------



## nojyeloot (Jun 11, 2012)

myrtorp said:


> This thread reminded me of another spider related memory.
> My friend had got a tarantula (I think it was about the same time as we had ours) And we, my brother and his, decided to take our bikes to a grassy field to catch some katydids and grasshoppers we could feed the spdier with.
> 
> The next day when we visited, we found out the katydids had eaten the spider. I remember seeing its dismembered body, and tha katyids walking around chewing on its legs and stuff...


----------



## FireInside (Jun 11, 2012)

This thread makes my skin crawl. Fuck spiders, fuck them in their hairy asses. I am a total Pusey when it comes to spiders, scorpions, ect.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 11, 2012)

I had a friend over when I was in middle school. He is petrified of spiders and he was sitting on my bed, witch is a bunk bed, top bed, and he turned and saw a spider on my wall. He didn't jump down, he just ran off my bed. It was like he was flying. 


Do you know what kind of spider it is?


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 11, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> I also seem to get along well with spiders, right up until I stomp their guts in lol.
> 
> Does anyone know if injesting poisonous spiders will hurt anything?
> Does the toxin from a blackwidow or brown recluse have to be injected into the bloodstream to cause the necrosis,
> ...



from what i understand, brown recluse dont have any poison in them. when they bite, they dont release any poison into our bloodstream/skin/flesh.

what makes our biten area decay is due to the bacteria that is found on those fuckers. they aren't the cleanest of spiders, so yeah...


and if metal gear solid taught me anything, you dont eat anything that throws out venom, as when it gets into your stomach, your acids mix in with their poison really fuck you over.


----------



## Blake1970 (Jun 11, 2012)

Cool man, but spiders just freak me out lol!!!!


----------



## Necris (Jun 11, 2012)

His legs are spindly.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 11, 2012)

If you wish to live and thrive, let the spider run alive.


----------



## darren (Jun 11, 2012)

What kind of spider is it?


----------



## ilyti (Jun 11, 2012)

darren said:


> What kind of spider is it?


I too would like to know. I think it's beautiful! Very photogenic for sure. Wouldn't keep one in my house, but better a glass tank than in the crawlspaces.


----------



## thraxil (Jun 11, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> from what i understand, brown recluse dont have any poison in them. when they bite, they dont release any poison into our bloodstream/skin/flesh.
> 
> what makes our biten area decay is due to the bacteria that is found on those fuckers. they aren't the cleanest of spiders, so yeah...



They do produce and inject venom which has a number of toxins, including sphingomyelin phosphodiesterase, which is a cytotoxin and causes the necrotic lesions. There are experiments that show that an anti-venom can reduce the spread of necrosis, although it's not very practical since it needs to be administered very quickly and most people bit by a brown recluse won't seek out medical attention quickly enough since the bites don't start to get nasty for a while.

The confusion probably just comes from the fact that brown recluse bites are relatively rare and only a small percentage of them turn necrotic (their tiny little fangs aren't very effective against human skin), so a lot of wounds that people think are brown recluse bites are probably just nasty bacterial or fungal infections.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 11, 2012)

I scrolled down enough to see the tips of the legs and thorax and then immediately hit the back button. So, I haven't actually read any of this thread (went straight to page 2) but I will say that your warning is accurate.


----------



## sage (Jun 11, 2012)

It's sevenstring.org, not sevenyearoldgirls.org. You guys are a bunch of babies. It's a spider. It's frickin' huge. It looks super cool. This dude caught it. His girlfriend is OK with it. Y'all need to nut up a bit.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 11, 2012)

"You may fire when ready."


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 11, 2012)

As scared of spiders as I am, I found nothing wrong with this thread. He's obviously decided to try to make it his pet, so why would he just kill it? Actually, it's kinda cool looking.


----------



## Ayo7e (Jun 11, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> As scared of spiders as I am, I found nothing wrong with this thread. He's obviously decided to *try to make it his pet*, so why would he just kill it? Actually, it's kinda cool looking.


----------



## Underworld (Jun 11, 2012)

darren said:


> What kind of spider is it?


 

Futile question. The real question is "what kind of weapon should you use on it"?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ayo7e said:


>



The key word is tried.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 11, 2012)

i thin it looks badass


----------



## Faine (Jun 11, 2012)

ilyti said:


> I too would like to know. I think it's beautiful! Very photogenic for sure. Wouldn't keep one in my house, but better a glass tank than in the crawlspaces.



I googled wood spider, and wolf spiders.. But I think the closest match I can get is a giant water spider. 

Google giant water spider, pretty close.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 11, 2012)

^Now the you mention it, this does look very similar to the spiders that live under the dock at my parents' cottage. I'm not a fan of spiders and wouldn't own or touch one if I could help it but I won't hate on it.  HNSD!


----------



## ilyti (Jun 11, 2012)

WHY THOUGH


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 11, 2012)

nope nope nope nope..


----------



## TimSE (Jun 11, 2012)

As much as I hate spiders, that is pretty damn cool tbh...


----------



## simulclass83 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## grey dog (Jun 11, 2012)

some people like spiders, others don't. you shouldn't judge people for their pets, i'm sure you've all had a pet rock, you FREAKS!


----------



## Faine (Jun 11, 2012)

Hahaha yeah he's pretty cool.


----------



## brutalslam (Jun 11, 2012)

I like spiders, I use to have a couple tarantulas. This spider is quite pretty imo, I wonder what species it is?

And at his size you should be able to go ahead and feed him medium or maybe large crickets, and you can try feeding him 1 or 2 every other day. You can't really overfeed a tarantula or any other spider as far as i know. If the water dish is big enough to where he could fall in it, you can put a sponge in the middle, so he can get out easy.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have one of these running around in my bedroom. I'm guessing it is a wolf spider?

Over the winter I was watching a movie in my room sitting on the floor and I felt something tickle my foot, I looked down and a wolf spider about the size of a 50 cent piece was on it  

I see him from time to time. 

Nice pet 

My dad caught a black widow in the outside entrance to my basement and we kept it in a covered fish bowl and fed it for a few months before we relocated it to a few miles from my house.


----------



## Faine (Jun 11, 2012)

I fed him a daddy long leg and he kicked his ass and ate it so fast


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 11, 2012)

i really like this thread


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 11, 2012)

White Cluster said:


> *jeff hanneman HATES this*


 
I've actually been much more careful lately about where I'm placing my hands when moving things around outside or in dirty garages or basements.
Never gave much thought to spiders or their consequences before learning about Jeff on the thread awhile back.
I've never had any fear of spiders what so ever (wish I could say the same about snakes ).


----------



## VILARIKA (Jun 12, 2012)

FUCK I thought we were done with the pictures...

I come back in the thread to see some of the funny comments but forget that shit now, not worth the risk...


----------



## Faine (Jun 12, 2012)

HERES A VIDEO! He's eating a daddy long leg. pretty awesome cannibal spider lol.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 12, 2012)

Faine said:


> HERES A VIDEO! He's eating a daddy long leg. pretty awesome cannibal spider lol.




The "cannibal" moniker is debatable, as daddy long-legs comprise the arachnid order Opiliones, whereas spiders make up the order Araneae.

Some key differences are:
- They only have 2 eyes
- They have no silk or venom glands.

Even Mythbusters actually got it wrong. They tested the potency of the venom of a "daddy long-legs," but what they actually tested was a cellar spider.


----------



## Jontain (Jun 12, 2012)

I approve of this thread, I am not big into spiders (prefer reptiles myself) but they are very interesting pets.


----------



## Tones (Jun 12, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Bigfan (Jun 12, 2012)

Xaios said:


> The "cannibal" moniker is debatable, as daddy long-legs comprise the arachnid order Opiliones, whereas spiders make up the order Araneae.
> 
> Some key differences are:
> - They only have 2 eyes
> ...



You beat me to it, good sir.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 12, 2012)

Did you find that thing or buy it?


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jun 13, 2012)

God damnit. I was gonna make a comment about how you guys were being wusses and the obligatory dethklok quote of Spiders are Metal and shit and then I swear to you a freakin spider ran across my bedroom floor and I screamed like a little bitch.  lmmfao


----------



## jordanky (Jun 13, 2012)

I commend you for rescuing an animal, but I would never feel safe in my own home knowing that one day I may acidentally unleash that thing.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jun 13, 2012)

Jordan! Long time man. lol


----------



## Guamskyy (Jun 13, 2012)

Get this bad boy right here:






Arguably the most aggressive and beautiful captive tarantula out there!


----------



## Cabinet (Jun 13, 2012)

Faine said:


> I fed him a daddy long leg and he kicked his ass and ate it so fast



Awww look at his squinting eyes! <3


----------



## wookie606 (Jun 13, 2012)

AWW I love spiders


----------



## Underworld (Jun 13, 2012)

Faine said:


> HERES A VIDEO! He's eating a daddy long leg. pretty awesome cannibal spider lol.





A cannibal spider? Should have named it George Fisher


----------



## pink freud (Jun 13, 2012)

guambomb832 said:


> Get this bad boy right here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found one of those in the woods once as a small child. It must have escaped, because I have a feeling blue tarantulas aren't native to the PNW


----------



## kerska (Jun 13, 2012)

I caught a spider once and kept him for a while and would feed him and what not. He was hanging out on my porch for like 3 weeks so I said fuck it and brought him inside. He wasn't even half the size of that sucker, but he got to be pretty big...about the size of my thumb and he was only about the size of my thubnail when I took him in. I named him Peter (as in Peter Parker.)

Spiders need love too.


----------



## bob123 (Jun 13, 2012)

kerska said:


> Spiders need love too.




No. No, they don't.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jun 13, 2012)

That's actually really cool. I'm not sure I would have let him live if I'd have found him in my house, so I'll just enjoy your pictures and videos. 

Most of the spiders I see around here are boring brown colors. And if I see them in my house I will kill them indiscriminately. I think there's a good reason most people have an instinctive aversion to them. I'll admire them as creatures all day long... with either a sealed tank or the internet between they and I.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 13, 2012)

Now we lie in wait for your fat neighbour douche to show up and BAM.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 14, 2012)

^Now I see Faine's plan. Now everything makes sense.


----------



## Faine (Jun 14, 2012)

Furtive Glance said:


> Now we lie in wait for your fat neighbour douche to show up and BAM.



Hahahah!!!


----------



## flint757 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well it least a spider bite is more worthy of panic than a cat bite 

I like this idea...


----------



## wizbit81 (Jun 14, 2012)

I stomped one tarantula outside my house in Cyprus once, and nailed another one that was lurking in my shower. Sneaky hair throwing feckers.


----------



## Jontain (Jun 14, 2012)

guambomb832 said:


> Get this bad boy right here:
> 
> 
> Arguably the most aggressive and beautiful captive tarantula out there!


That is beautiful! Tarantula's are very cool, I love how mean they look when they get on their back legs and show off their fangs.






"Come closer boy..."

I remember helping my brother out at the pet shop he worked in and they had a baboon Tarantula that was very aggressive, feeding it was ... interesting lol.


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 14, 2012)

I think the little guy looks awesome. I too am curious as to what type of spider it is.

I really have no problem with spiders in general. Some of you would freak out at the site of some of the wolf spiders around my yard and the yards of some of my landscaping clients. Also the abundance of garden spiders around here would keep people inside for days 

The only one I absolutely DESPISE are Black Widows. I see them sometimes. Those are some mean looking bastards. Plus I know those things could hurt me or some one else.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 14, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> I think the little guy looks awesome. I too am curious as to what type of spider it is.
> 
> I really have no problem with spiders in general. Some of you would freak out at the site of some of the wolf spiders around my yard and the yards of some of my landscaping clients. Also the abundance of garden spiders around here would keep people inside for days
> 
> The only one I absolutely DESPISE are Black Widows. I see them sometimes. Those are some mean looking bastards. Plus I know those things could hurt me or some one else.



FYI there venom is only potentially deadly to those with allergies and babies.


----------



## Faine (Jun 15, 2012)

He's webbin it up in there


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jun 15, 2012)

i clicked on this thread ....


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 15, 2012)

flint757 said:


> FYI there venom is only potentially deadly to those with allergies and babies.



True, but can't you get sick or get some necrosis from the bite?


----------



## flint757 (Jun 15, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> True, but can't you get sick or get some necrosis from the bite?



It's possible (bacteria and whatnot), but that is more common with brown recluse bites which I've seen the damage they do 3 weeks down it will eat the flesh all the way to the bone right over the bite. It is quite gnarly. I'd equate it more to a bee sting or wasp sting except it hurts worse and probably makes you nauseous. I think the effects only last like 3 hours though or something like that. Babies have a high fatality rate though from black widows if I'm not mistaken, either way I'd avoid them.


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 15, 2012)

flint757 said:


> It's possible (bacteria and whatnot), but that is more common with brown recluse bites which I've seen the damage they do 3 weeks down it will eat the flesh all the way to the bone right over the bite. It is quite gnarly. I'd equate it more to a bee sting or wasp sting except it hurts worse and probably makes you nauseous. I think the effects only last like 3 hours though or something like that. Babies have a high fatality rate though from black widows if I'm not mistaken, either way I'd avoid them.



Ah I did not know that, does not sound bad and we do not have brown recluse spiders at all, which is good. Thanks for the info. 

I saw a black widow the other day and had to kill it because it was living on the trashcan in the yard of one of my elderly landscaping customers. So if they were bitten they would become seriously sick. 

Anyway, any ideas of what kind of spider is this new pet? Looks awesome!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 15, 2012)

Im actually kind of liking this thread more, more br00tal videos please.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 16, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> Ah I did not know that, does not sound bad and we do not have brown recluse spiders at all, which is good. Thanks for the info.
> 
> I saw a black widow the other day and had to kill it because it was living on the trashcan in the yard of one of my elderly landscaping customers. So if they were bitten they would become seriously sick.
> 
> Anyway, any ideas of what kind of spider is this new pet? Looks awesome!



Better safe than sorry

Not 100% on my info if you're really interested I suggest google for it is all knowing 

brown recluse are native to galveston so I see them all the time. They like attics, dirty clothes and furniture.


----------



## Faine (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's a picture of him eating another huge ass spider and he suspended it in air with one of his webs


----------



## skeels (Jun 16, 2012)

A friend of mine use to keep spiders in a little jar habitat.

And then 1 day he threw in an earwig he captured.

Mean freaking bugs those earwigs...


Btw They can also survive being doused with kerosene, lit on fire and for several minutes in the microwave...


----------



## Kwirk (Jun 16, 2012)

You should post a picture with it next to a quarter or something so I can get a feel on how big it actually is..


----------



## Faine (Jun 16, 2012)

^ there's no way I'm putting my hand next to that thing lol


----------



## skeels (Jun 16, 2012)

^Youre scared of Lyle?


----------



## guitareben (Jun 16, 2012)

Did no-one notice this? 



splinter8451 said:


> I have one of these *running around in my bedroom*. I'm guessing it is a wolf spider?
> 
> Over the winter I was watching a movie in my room sitting on the floor and I *felt something tickle my foot*, I looked down and a wolf spider about the size of a 50 cent piece was on it
> 
> ...



Anyway, I really like this thread  Love the pics and videos, keep em coming   . Also, if you do another video, can you video it capturing/hunting/stalking the 'food' you put in there?  That would be groovy


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 16, 2012)

guitareben said:


> Did no-one notice this?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I really like this thread  Love the pics and videos, keep em coming   . Also, if you do another video, can you video it capturing/hunting/stalking the 'food' you put in there?  That would be groovy



Haha I think everyone missed it! This thread is more exciting then my story anyways


----------



## Faine (Jun 16, 2012)

As requested


----------



## Faine (Jun 16, 2012)

Belly lol


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 16, 2012)

oh damn the pictures at first made me think it was the size of my whole hand but its not


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 17, 2012)

Lyle's a poser 

But seriously.... keep it 1000 miles away thjnx.


----------



## Kwirk (Jun 17, 2012)

Faine said:


> As requested


Holy crap that's awesome. And would freak me the hell out if I saw it in my house.


----------



## jacksonslut (Jun 17, 2012)

I have the exact species of spider lol. I found mine in the moist crevices in my dark basement. Also A pregnant one outside my window!


----------



## Faine (Jun 17, 2012)

What are they man? What kind?


----------



## Guamskyy (Jun 17, 2012)

Faine said:


> What are they man? What kind?



According to research, they are Hogna aspersa, or commonly known as the wolf spider. And with your size comparison with a quarter, it matches the adult coloration and size of a wolf spider.

Here's the link:
http://www.insectidentification.org/insect-description.asp?identification=Wolf-Spider


----------



## jacksonslut (Jun 18, 2012)

guambomb832 said:


> According to research, they are Hogna aspersa, or commonly known as the wolf spider. And with your size comparison with a quarter, it matches the adult coloration and size of a wolf spider.
> 
> Here's the link:
> Wolf Spider Information - Scientific Name, Taxonomy and Size



Yup. A wolf spider. Wolf spiders also have eyes on the sides of there heads.


----------



## GATA4 (Jun 18, 2012)

That's a pretty photogenic spider haha.


----------



## ByDesign (Jun 18, 2012)

Tiny spider is tiny... I'll send you a real spider from Australia!


----------



## Faine (Jun 19, 2012)

Big Lyle...









And I went in the backyard to find him food and I found A BABY ONE! 









And heres a video of Lyle eating another spider. 


Turn it on 1080p when you watch it!


----------



## Faine (Jun 19, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> you should start rounding up its hundreds of siblings.



Found a baby one^ !


----------



## Faine (Jun 20, 2012)

You guys arent gonna believe this shit... I caught another one. It's was in my kitchen! Holy fuck I wanna move out now


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Jun 20, 2012)

^Bullshit. You're like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## Faine (Jun 20, 2012)

Lol you call bullshit? Hopefully if they don't kill each other il take a pic of them in the same frame


----------



## flint757 (Jun 20, 2012)

Those spiders are just everywhere, they are pretty harmless for humans. No reason to move out, I bet you have less flies roaming around.


----------



## Faine (Jun 20, 2012)

I was all innocently getting a Glass of juice before bed and there he was on the floor and he started running in circles and they're SO FAST. I freaked out and grabbed a plastic container and caught him. Lol


----------



## Faine (Jun 20, 2012)

Well they fought each other and Lyle won haha I can tell because he wasn't as dark as the new one.


----------



## Black43 (Jun 20, 2012)

I used to have a massive Huntsman spider, about the size of your palm. Scary things they are. Anyway, one day he escaped from his tank... let's just say the cat didn't need dinner that night.


----------



## piggins411 (Jun 20, 2012)

Faine said:


> Well they fought each other and Lyle won haha I can tell because he wasn't as dark as the new one.



Fuck yeah Lyle

Also, does this qualify as spider porn?


----------



## wowspare (Jun 21, 2012)

Faine said:


> Well they fought each other and Lyle won haha I can tell because he wasn't as dark as the new one.


----------



## guitareben (Jun 21, 2012)

Faine said:


> Lol you call bullshit? Hopefully if they don't kill each other il take a pic of them in the same frame



No I think he was calling bullshit on you wanting to move out (I think) 

Also, the video of Lyle eating that other spider was sweet  He's HUUUGGGEEE!!!!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome spider, dude. I used to catch the black widows, tarantulas, and other spiders that ran around my place. The widows were nice pets, since they didn't really need a whole lot of looking after and actually stayed alive. The tarantulas were probably the next coolest, simply because they were huge, but I could only ever find the males (you would see them crossing the road right before the first rain), and the males don't last as long. Same with house spiders - they look cool, they're hella fast, but they're boring pets and the males die about a week after you find them, so one might as well let them roam free.


----------



## wowspare (Jun 22, 2012)

^ Jesus christ, man


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jun 24, 2012)

He seems affectionate.


----------



## Faine (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## thedonal (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice thread.

Hell of a pet.

I caught a house spider during winter (tenegaria domesticae). Don't find too many in my flat (probably the noise!!). 

Apparently they can bite and I'd feel it- but nothing serious. There are very few biting spiders in the UK- false widows have turned up and tunnel-web spiders have big fangs, but little poison. Anything else is escaped pets..

Let him go in the end- quite like the odd arachnid wandering about the place- keep the other bugs in check!

Not quite on Lyle's scale of impressiveness, but here's a pic. Managed to get this photo single handed, which was cool. I called him Monty.


----------



## Faine (Jun 29, 2012)

Haha holy crap. I'd never hold Lyle he would eat me


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Cabinet (Jul 1, 2012)

thedonal said:


> Nice thread.
> 
> Hell of a pet.
> 
> ...


I was staying at my dad's place for a week once and these guys must have developed some sort of interspecies hatred for me because I find 5 or 6 of them over the course of 48 hours and I think they wanted to pin me down and eat me. It was hard to sleep because the first night I found maybe 2 of them and had to beat them with my music stand because I'm a big fucking pussy.


----------



## thedonal (Jul 1, 2012)

They will invariably just wander past you or run away. They're quite shy really.

I'd rather have a few of them around than flying things (how is it that flying things always end up in the bedroom at night? Bastards!).

I really think that spiders are amazing, beautiful and quite graceful creatures. The do creep me out a bit too, but I see that as a mark of respect (and a survival instinct).


----------



## SuperMutant (Jul 1, 2012)

Couldn't decide which one was better.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 1, 2012)

SchecterWhore said:


>



"I'm going to kill you slowly. You and everyone you've ever loved."


----------



## Volteau (Jul 1, 2012)

morrowcosom said:


> I bet it is still a more loving and affectionate pet than most cats. Fuck cats.



WORD! And holy shit that's...

Note to self: Never move to Connecticut.


----------



## faceforward_007 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Facts about Wolf Spiders* 

They are a greyish-brown color and have a bar pattern on their stomach.
They are agile and fast-moving ground predators.
They don't make webs. Some make tube-like burrows and some live under rocks.
Most of these spiders move about wandering from one place to another.
They are dull in color. The male species is darker than the female and has more distinct markings.
The greatest enemy of the wolf spider is the hunting wasp.
They will only bite if they are provoked.
Like all other spiders, these also have four pairs of legs. *There are a pair of leg like palps (sensory appendages located near the mouth) that are located in front of the walking legs and are used for sperm storage in males.*
It is blessed with a disc that is located at the back of their eyes. This enables them to see at night.
Wolf spiders have two schemes that they use for hunting. The first one is that they wait for they prey to pass by and the second is that they actively hunt their prey.
It sheds its skin many times as it grows into an adult. *Most of them live for many years.*
They react to vibrations that are caused by prey walking on the ground or wings beating.
It lives on a variety of insects, for instance, houseflies, crickets, cockroaches and sometimes the grasshopper too.
These spiders are mostly active during the night, but they are also found active during the day along lakes and streams.
Some species are able to walk on water using their feet and tiny hair on their body to stay afloat. This feature enables them to escape predators and also feed on small prey in the water.
Many type of wolf spiders are found in different environment, in summer they can be found in locations like woods, open grasslands and along lakes and streams.
The life cycle of a wolf spider is interesting. *The female spider produces an egg sac that contains over a hundred eggs that she attaches to the spinnerets at the end of the abdomen. When the spiderlings develop, the female opens the sac and the spiderlings climb onto her abdomen, holding the hair on her body.* They stay like this for a week after which they disperse aerially.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't think I'd ever keep anything other than a tarantula, but I do appreciate all kinds of spiders and those who keep them. _Haplopelma Lividum_ is probably the ideal spider for me, if I was to ever get one.





I feel like my girl would put a fast end to it, though.


----------



## MFB (Jul 1, 2012)

I feel like it's got glowing eyes and they remind me of something I can't quite place at the moment

OH - nevermind, that one reminds me of the Lorax in terms of it's facial features  White eyes, slightly rotate the two fangs and he's also got the big brow


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 1, 2012)

MikeH said:


>



Reaper voice: "ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL."


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 2, 2012)

MikeH said:


>




(Eiffel 65 time)

"Yo listen up here's the story..."


----------



## Cabinet (Jul 2, 2012)

Rudimentary creatures of blood and flesh. You touch my mind, fumbling in ignorance, incapable of understanding.

We impose chaos on the order of organic evolution. You exist because we allow it, and you will die because we demand it.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jul 2, 2012)

My back yard has a few widows and wolf spiders, and some small snakes, lizards, and turtles. There are also cardinals, blue jays, and woodpeckers in the trees in my yard. I can hear owls hooting at night. There is also the fattest squirrel ever in my big oak tree.

Marty Stouffer could make a documentary abut my yard.


----------



## Faine (Aug 17, 2012)

R.I.P. Lyle


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 17, 2012)

Kind of ashamed of people saying you should just kill him/her with a rock...

I don't care how creepy something is, all animals are bros except wasps.


----------



## ChronicConsumer (Aug 17, 2012)

The one thing I like about spiders is they kill all the other nasty bugs in my house. Putting them in cages therefore seems a bit silly to me, but I wouldn't let this one out of his cage EVER, he looks so badass.. and he makes me very, very uncomfortable.


----------



## Faine (Aug 17, 2012)

He died lastnight


----------



## Faine (Sep 27, 2012)

Update, i JUST caught this one... It was on the stone wall and I snagged it. Its bigger than the one I had before... I'm replacing Lyle with Angelica haha.


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 27, 2012)

i really want a pet tarantula. when i get experienced with a few i plan on getting something from the poecilotheria genus, either the metallica or regalis species. they have the most stunning patterns and their body shapes are really interesting for some reason.










but for now for a beginner my ideal would be a brazillian pink salmon


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 27, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> i really want a pet tarantula. when i get experienced with a few i plan on getting something from the poecilotheria genus, either the metallica or regalis species. they have the most stunning patterns and their body shapes are really interesting for some reason.
> picture
> 
> picture
> ...



Yeah, you're better off starting with a brazilian, way more manageable for a beginner than poecilotheria. In fact, ANY arboreal tarantula will be out to end you, and P.metallica is actually threatened, so CITES may not allow you to keep them, unless they're some captive hobbyist breeding program I don't know about.

There's an annual reptile/anything that people consider "weird" show here in Houston, the East Texas Herepetological Show(ETHS) to be exact. I'm hoping to pick up something cool, whether it be another gecko, tarantula, or a scorpion. Maybe even an albino crawfish? 

Pics will come, that's for sure!


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 27, 2012)

i thought arboreals were docile? i know they are considered fast and can be dangerous as far as theraphosidae go, but from what i've seen they seem somewhat calm and shy.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Sep 27, 2012)

When you said you had a creepy new pet, I was expecting a girl chained up in your basement or something, but this is worse.


----------



## Faine (Sep 27, 2012)

^ HAHAHA


----------



## Stealthtastic (Sep 29, 2012)

"YOOOOO BIGGGG ASSSS MOTHERFUCKING SPIDER GO FLYINGGGGGG CROSS MY FEET I DUN KILLED THAT MOTHER FUCKER LIKE NO OTHER BEFORE HIM YOOOOOOOOOOOO I DONT PLAY NO GAMES WITH A FUCK ASS SPIDER!!!"

"YOOOOO THAT FUCKING SPIDER CAME BACK FROM BEYONDDDDD THE GRAVE! I LOOKED BACK AT ITS WHATI THOUGHT WAS CORPSE AND IT WASNT THERE, YOOOOOO I FOUND IT AND HYIT IT WITH EVERYTHING I HAD! I HIT IN WITH BEE SPRAY, WITH THE FLY KIILLER. I HIT THAT MOTHER FUCKER WITH THE GOD DAMN WINDEX I DONT PLAY AROUND MOTHERFUCKER!!"

" I HIT THAT BITCH WITH SOME HAND SOAP. YOU KNOW WHAT DAT SHIT IN YO EYES YOU DONE MOTHERFUCKING SPIDER!!"

-My reactions to spiders in my house.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 30, 2012)

^ Alrighty then


----------



## Cynic (Sep 30, 2012)

why hasn't this thread been burned yet kill it


----------



## JPMike (Sep 30, 2012)

and imagine that glass tank to get broken somehow and that spider bites you out of nowhere. 

No thanks.


----------

